# 1st day of the season ..... broken arm



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

First off that sucks man and I hope you have as speedy recovery. I would not recommend it riding with a cast. But if it was my, I wouldn't give a shit if I had a neck brace. If it's winter and I am physically able to ride, I am. I don't care, every single opportunity I have to ride I am going to take, risk to my health be damned. I am not going to let anything stop me. If I die from it, that sucks I would rather die doing what I love than being 90 in a nursing home shitting my pants. 

Sorry for the rant. All in all, not recommended, but you gotta figure out whats more important. Your health or snowboarding.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Damn, what a bummer man! So sorry to hear 

I would personally not ride for a while, it is still *very* early in the season. You don't want to injure yourself even more, and possibly be out the entire year or more. You are not Jeremy Jones, you are not getting paid to snowboard/have a deadline for a film you are in the process of making. If you are referring to 'That's it that's all,' I believe it was nearing the end of the season, and that was one of the last chances to get those shots. Also, he 'paid the ultimate price at the end' and is lucky he didn't mess himself up even more. 

You can't wait a month, I know in the snowboarding world that seems like a lifetime, but man, most resorts aren't even open yet. 

Hope you have a speedy recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Bummer dude.


----------



## snafs (Dec 25, 2010)

I have had 2 buckle fractures. Not so bad they heal fast so you will be healed up pretty quickly especially if you are young. Like everyone else if you can try not to snowboard. I skated when i had one of mine and fell on it and gave myself another 3 weeks in the cast. 

But if you do go take it easy, stay out of the park (or at least take it easy in the park) and put a trash bag on your arm. Wet casts can get really smelly and really gross.

Hope you heal up quick.

Edit: Also a good way to avoid injury on the last run of the day is to plan to take 3 more runs and then skip the last one.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd rest up. 3 weeks at least.. its early in the season.


----------



## bsrkoacar (Dec 1, 2011)

Ask your doctor for a big Styrofoam brace thing that goes over your cast, it looks like this except they make them to cover your fingers too.... Welcome | THE CAST PROTECTOR I played football in high school and everyone would play with broken wrists/arms.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Shitty dude. Get that cast protector and stay out of the damn park and off the slopes on icy days. If you stick to riding in good conditions and can hold yourself back from tricking over every broken twig out of sheer boredom, you should be fine.

JUST STAY OUT OF THE PARK. You know in a few weeks, right before you get the cast off, you will think it feels fine and will want to try something. Just hold back.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

That diagram of the jump is pretty sweet. One day, I'm going to draw something that good.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

BigmountainVMD said:


> JUST STAY OUT OF THE PARK.


Yeah seriously this, if riding at all (which I wouldn't recommend) and I speak from experience. Don't even say to yourself "just one jump", I broke my cast being an idiot like that and caused damage to an already broken hand. Everything works right now but seriously don't risk it, I was in a cast for a long time after that. Orthopedic doc wasn't too happy about it either but he's a snowboarder and understands. 



> Yeah **** *** of the day first day of the season


By the way I'm guessing you said the 2 worst words a snowboarder can speak before that crash. Never, ever say that.


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry guys I went against all your advise... Now I have a damp wet stinky cast on my arm. BUT IM NOT HURT!!! good thing its off Monday. Also if I didnt go I would have never done this 

Double Leap Frog - YouTube 

Jump over my friend who is also in the air lol


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

do whatever the doctor says. trust me, if he says to wait 4 weeks to board, just do it. I know you are just kicking the season off and want to ride, but if you risk it and get hurt again and need to go through the whole thing again, maybe worse, you will be wishing you had just stayed home. If you go out and ride and get hurt again instead of only being held up for 4 weeks, it might end up being 8 weeks, or the whole season. Not really worth it imo, considering how expensive dr and specialist visits are.

oh, didnt see this was from the 20th....oh well. good job for you. i wouldnt risk it again


----------



## dkzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey that was pretty clean... lol but in reality I was going to land on his head so I had to completely shift left then slow so I didn't hit him. I'm being "careful" remember. Stupid friend... being lame and not knowing how to jump properly


----------

